# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Što kad se 0+ preraste težinom????

## Inda_os

Dakle, ovako... što kad beba od 7-8 mj preraste 0+ a još se ne podiže samostalno (i vjerojatno neće još barem mjesec, dva)?
Približava nam se ta situacija a najkonkretnije što sam pročitala je tipa da to nije lak problem i da na našem tržištu nema as koja bi riješila ovaj problem.
Nema li zaista?
Ako nema, što napraviti?

----------


## Deaedi

Uh..i mi smo imali taj problem...Težina je bila ispod granice, čak nije prešla 13kg, ali jednostavno nije više stala u AS.

Prešli smo u višu grupu i taman je taj tjedan počela samostalno ustajati.

----------


## Juroslav

> Dakle, ovako... što kad beba od 7-8 mj preraste 0+ a još se ne podiže samostalno (i vjerojatno neće još barem mjesec, dva)?


daj malo detalja, kak ju preraste: težinom, dužinom, širinom?

----------


## petarpan

u tom slučaju rješenje ti je kombinirana sjedalica 0+/I koja se montira u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje, te kasnije kada dijete bude samo ustajalo u normalnom smjeru...

ali, 7 mjeseci? Wow, tak brzo? A čime ju je prerasla? Mislim je li dijete na granici kilaže ili je dužinom preraslo as?

----------


## Matilda

> A čime ju je prerasla? Mislim je li dijete na granici kilaže ili je dužinom preraslo as?


Piše u naslovu topica da je dijete preraslo težinom.
Dakle, dijete 7-8 mj. ima preko 13 kg.

----------


## Inda_os

Težinom!
Moja curka je 7mj, oko 72 cm i preko 12kg a još uvijek napreduje po kilu mjesečno pa će vrlo brzo biti 13kg i više (ako već i nije :/) 

Ne podiže se samostalno ni ne posjeda se.

Kombinirana 0/1  :/ - ne okreće li se ona nakon 13kg u smjer vožnje?

----------


## Amalthea

Možeš se nadati da neće napredovati baš stalno tako puno, inače će prerasti i onu grupe I do prvog rođendana   :Wink:  

Dobro, šalu na stranu... drži ju u ovoj sjedalici svakako do 13 kg. To može, ali ne mora biti i prije prvog rođendana. Prati situaciju.

Što se tiče kombiniranih sjedalica, velik broj njih se okreće u smjer vožnje već s 10 kg (treba vidjeti je li kombinirana kao 0/I ili 0+/I!) tako da ni to nije rješenje za vas.

Istina je da je ovo problem.... ne znam... suzdržavati se od vožnje koliko je god moguće dok ne počne samostalno ustajati, koristiti gradski prijevoz. I onda u grupu I.

----------


## Inda_os

> suzdržavati se od vožnje koliko je god moguće dok ne počne samostalno ustajati, koristiti gradski prijevoz. I onda u grupu I.


Da, i mislila sam da će rješenje biti ovog tipa.   :Sad:  A dobro, sigurnost djeteta je naravno prioritet.

Ipak, moram imati rješenje za hitne situacije. Dakle, kad prijeđe 13kg i ako ne bude spremna za I, što je za slučaj nužde manje zlo - 0+ ili I

----------


## Ancica

To ti nitko od savjetnika ne moze reci. Morat ces sama odluciti.

----------


## Suncem.m.

A šta je sa ovom AS?
http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio..._iseos_neo.htm
Baš je na topicu o romerici Fish spomenula nju.

----------


## Amalthea

Treba vidjeti što piše u uputama, kad se okreće u smjer vožnje.

----------


## Inda_os

> A šta je sa ovom AS?
> http://www.bebeconfort.com/collectio..._iseos_neo.htm
> Baš je na topicu o romerici Fish spomenula nju.


hvala na prijedlogu ali to bi bilo dobro rješenje da smo sjedalicu prerasli po visini, za težinu nam ne pomaže jer bi ju morali okrenuti u smjer vožnje i koristiti kao sjedalicu grupe I 

No, dala si mi dobru ideju!
Nisam vidjela te kombinirane sjedalice ali pretpostavljam da su one šire od ovih običnih. Možda bi optimalno rješenje bilo upravo kombinirana sjedalica ali da ju ne okrenemo u smjer vožnje nego ostavimo u suprotnom smjeru.
Znam da vi savjetnici nemate konkretne podatke za ovakvu situaciju pa ne  želite nagađati ali ja bih jako cijenila vaše mišljenje

----------


## Amalthea

Da, ali ju opet možeš koristiti suprotno od smjera vožnje samo do 13 kg; isto kao i ovu koju sad imate.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

oprosti, amalthea, ne kuzim se bas previse u problematiku, ali zasto bi se sjedalica *morala* okrenuti u smjeru voznje ako dijete ima 13 kg? ne razumijem, sto ce se desiti ako se i dalje koristi okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje? zar nije pozeljno sto dulje voziti dijete suprotno od smjera voznje? a ako dijete zbog kilaze ne stane u sjedalicu (malo vjerojatno), sto se mijenja ako okrenemo sjedalicu?  :?

----------


## Inda_os

> Da, ali ju opet možeš koristiti suprotno od smjera vožnje samo do 13 kg; isto kao i ovu koju sad imate.


Mislila sam da ju nastavimo koristiti (u iznimnim situacijama) i iza 13kg u suprotnom smjeru. Iz sadašnje malo kipi po širini

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da, ali ju opet možeš koristiti suprotno od smjera vožnje samo do 13 kg; isto kao i ovu koju sad imate.
> 
> 
> Mislila sam da ju nastavimo koristiti (u iznimnim situacijama) i iza 13kg u suprotnom smjeru. Iz sadašnje malo kipi po širini


Amalthea, u pravu si, skroz sam na to zaboravila.

Koliko sam čitala iza 13 kg se ne smiju koristiti obrnuto od smjera vožnje jer gube svoju funkciju sigurnosti. Testirane su i atestirane za do 13 kg. 
Ne znam ima li kakva iznimka ili da li je dozvoljeno neko odstupanje od barem jednog kilograma. To bi vam definitivno spasilo situaciju.

Nadam se Inda da će se neko javiti sa pametnim rješenjem.

----------


## daddycool

Jedino pravo rješenje za tvoj problem je nažalost u HR prilično komplicirano. Konkretno vama bi odgovarala sljedeća sjedalica http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen...._functions.php ili neka slična varijanta, ali se ona ne može kupiti u HR. Monchou s foruma je imala takvu sjedalicu i možda da ju probaš kontaktirati na pp oko savjeta za nabavu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

molila bih odgovor na pitanje, naravno moze bilo tko od "profica"   :Smile:  , ne mora amathea.   :Kiss:

----------


## Juroslav

AS se testiraju u određenim uvjetima i pod određenim opterećenjem

ako proizviđač napiše u uputama da se AS, kad dijete dođe do 13 kila, treba okrenuti u smjer vožnje - to onda znači da oni više ne jamče sigurnost ukoliko se ne postupi po uputama, kao uostalom u svakom slučaju kad se ne poštuju upute proizvođača

----------


## Inda_os

> Jedino pravo rješenje za tvoj problem je nažalost u HR prilično komplicirano. Konkretno vama bi odgovarala sljedeća sjedalica http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen...._functions.php ili neka slična varijanta, ali se ona ne može kupiti u HR. Monchou s foruma je imala takvu sjedalicu i možda da ju probaš kontaktirati na pp oko savjeta za nabavu.


Da, ovo je odlično rješenje!!!
Može li jedno   :Embarassed:  pitanje? Može li se sjedalica sa isofixom postaviti pomoću pojasa? Naš auto nema isofix

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

hmmm, da li se time baš misli da se mora okrenuti, ili mozda ipak da se smije/moze okrenuti kad dijete dosegne određenu tezinu?  :? 
zbunjena sam, ostalo mi je u sjecanju da se dijete treba voziti sto je duze moguce okrenuto suprotno smjeru voznje...

----------


## Suncem.m.

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedino pravo rješenje za tvoj problem je nažalost u HR prilično komplicirano. Konkretno vama bi odgovarala sljedeća sjedalica http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen...._functions.php ili neka slična varijanta, ali se ona ne može kupiti u HR. Monchou s foruma je imala takvu sjedalicu i možda da ju probaš kontaktirati na pp oko savjeta za nabavu.
> 
> 
> Da, ovo je odlično rješenje!!!
> Može li jedno   pitanje? Može li se sjedalica sa isofixom postaviti pomoću pojasa? Naš auto nema isofix


Obično se isofix As može montirati i sa pojasevima ali za ovu piše u uputama da ne može.
http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen....dISOfix_GB.pdf

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

:Grin:  ma vjerujem ja vama, ali valjda postoji konkretno objasnjenje sto ce se to tocno desiti ako ostane protivno smjeru voznje nakon sto prijede tu tezinu?   :Embarassed:  eto, meni treba sve nacrtati...

----------


## Inda_os

Auuuu, nema šanse da mijenjamo auto 

Opet smo na početku problema   :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

> daddycool prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jedino pravo rješenje za tvoj problem je nažalost u HR prilično komplicirano. Konkretno vama bi odgovarala sljedeća sjedalica http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen...._functions.php ili neka slična varijanta, ali se ona ne može kupiti u HR. Monchou s foruma je imala takvu sjedalicu i možda da ju probaš kontaktirati na pp oko savjeta za nabavu.
> 
> 
> Da, ovo je odlično rješenje!!!
> Može li jedno   pitanje? Može li se sjedalica sa isofixom postaviti pomoću pojasa? Naš auto nema isofix


Monchou takodjer nema isofix u autu, sjedalica je super. oni su isto imali taj problem, da je N prerastao po tezini 0+.
ako je mislis kontaktirati pozuri, jer mozda neko vrijeme nece biti na netu   :Wink:

----------


## lore

kako doci do monchou?  :Smile:  
gdje se ta sjedalica moze nabaviti? ima mozda u grazu?

----------


## Inda_os

Hvala lijepa, evo kontaktirala sam Monchou pa ćemo vidjeti što ona kaže

----------


## Monchou

Sori na kasnoj reakciji, nisam znala da me se spominje...

Mi smo, kad je Nikola imao 4 mjeseca (i 10 kg) nabavili autosjedalicu *HTS BeSafe izi Combi x1* i s njom smo od pocetka bili prezadovoljni.
To je AS norveskog proizvodjaca kombinirana za grupe 0 i 1, dakle od 0 do 18 kg. Vozi se okrenuta suprotno od smjera voznje od pocetka, pa do onda kad dijete/roditelji izdrze  :Smile:  Idealno bi bilo voziti klince naopacke barem do njihove druge godine, a moze ih se tako voziti do kad god ne prerastu sjedalicu. Mi smo izdrzali oko godinu i pol, a onda smo Nikolu okrenuli u smjeru voznje jer je tako bio puno mirniji u autu.

Nasa sjedalica (kao ni moj auto) nema isofix nego se veze na slijedeci nacin:
Dok je obrnuto od smjera voznje: pojasom od auta, koji ima zatezac, zatim s dva dodatna pojasa koji se serafe u dno auta i nogom koja se ucvrcuje sa straznje strane sjedalice
Dok je AS u smjeru voznje veze se samo pojasom koji se zateze zatezacem za pojas

U oba slucaja AS je natprosjecno dobro pricvrscena za auto, sto su nam u vise navrata potvrdili i Rodini autosjedalicari.

Sad sam malo gledala HTSov site i ne nalazim ovu nasu verziju, nego samo verziju s isofixom. Mozda je to zato sto sad vecina auta ima isofix, ali vjerujem da bi se dala nabaviti ova nasa verzija. Mi smo je kupili preko njemackog site-a www.marama-kinderartikel.de s tim da tada nisu dostavljali u HR nego su je dostavili frendovima u Sloveniju.

Nedavno sam za bebu koju cekamo nabavila sjedalicu za grupu 0+ (0-13kg) *HTS iZi Sleep*  (predivna je, a rezultati na testovima su joj mrak vec dvije godine za redom - u varijanti sa i bez isofixa) i nju smo narucili preko ceskog site-a www.forbaby.cz gdje su cijene puno bolje nego na marami. Nama su je dostavili frendovima koji zive u Pragu, pa opet ne znam da li dostavljaju u Hrvatsku.

Bili smo u nekoj fazi kontaktirali direktno proizvodjaca HTS, pa mozda mozemo probat napraviti direktan uvoz. Ako je netko zainteresiran, nek mi se javi, pa cemo probat skupa iskemijat kak da se dodje do takve AS, jer zbilja se isplati.

----------


## Inda_os

Monchou, puno hvala   :Love:  

Ako se ne varam, u našem slučaju bi bila dobra i 
iZi Combi x2

Autosjedaličari, što kažete? Ako je to to, bacam se na usporedbu cijena i nabavljanje.

----------


## Inda_os

Evo bolji link
http://hts.no.spock.kontrollpanelen....s/izicombi.php

----------


## Monchou

Meni se cini da je taj Izi combi x2 ista stvar kao x1, samo poboljsan. Npr. na slici se vidi da ima dodatni jastucic koji se koristi dok je beba skroz mala...

----------


## lore

super mi je ta AS..bas je ono sto bi htjela (od 0-18, ima isofix, polegnuti polozaj)a i fora izgleda..naravno kako to biva uvijek takvih stvari nema kod nas  :Mad:  
zvala sam pikapolonicu u sloveniji (oni su zastupnici na ovom podrucju) i imaju samo model 9-18, misle da se ovaj od 0-18 ne moze ni naruciti ali su mi rekli da sutra nazovem pa vam javim..

ajoj monchou, ova sleep sjedalica za male bebice mi je mrak..savrseno sto se moze izravnati..  :Smile:

----------


## daddycool

> ajoj monchou, ova sleep sjedalica za male bebice mi je mrak..savrseno sto se moze izravnati..


samo da razjasnim, u tako izravnatom položaju NE SMIJE se koristiti u autu

----------


## Monchou

Da, lezeci polozaj kod IZI SLEEP je samo kad je sjedalica na kolicima tj. opcenito izvan auta. Meni je to fora jer ne moras vadit dijete iz AS ako zaspe u autu, a jos je u onoj fazi kad nije uputno da dugo bude u sjedecem polozaju.
Sva sreca, mislim da su se Skandinavci pobrinuli da se AS ni ne moze izravnati kad se zaveze pojasom, bar sam vidjela da ima neku oznakicu da se smije voziti tek kad je oznalka na zelenom, dakle u potpuno uspravnom polozaju.

Inace, netko je spomenuo da se IZI COMBI moze ukositi. Tocno je da ona ima nekoliko polozaja, ali su svi prilicno uspravni. Bez toga sigurnost sjedalice ne bi bila ista.

----------


## Maruška

VOLVO na hrvatskom tržištu nudi autosjedalice koje se montiraju u smjeru suprotnom od smjera vožnje:
- 3-18kg bez ISOFIXa
- 9-18kg s ISOFIXom
Kompatibilnost s drugim markama auta bi svakako trebalo provjeriti.

----------


## lore

samo da javim da nista od Besafe-a preko Slovenije...moze se jedino naruciti model od 9-18 kg grupe 1

----------


## lore

samo da javim da nista od Besafe-a preko Slovenije...moze se jedino naruciti model od 9-18 kg grupe 1

----------


## bruni

> Težinom!
> Moja curka je 7mj, oko 72 cm i preko 12kg a još uvijek napreduje po kilu mjesečno pa će vrlo brzo biti 13kg i više (ako već i nije :/) 
> 
> Ne podiže se samostalno ni ne posjeda se.
> 
> Kombinirana 0/1  :/ - ne okreće li se ona nakon 13kg u smjer vožnje?


A koju AS sad imate? Prijateljica ima Graco o+, sina od 6 mjeseci, 9.5 kg i 73 cm i tvrdi da više ne stane u nju. Kupila mu je novu, od 9-18, vozi ga u smjeru vožnje a mali jedva da se okreće s leđa na trbuh a kamoli nešto drugo :/ ...kaj da joj savjetujem  :?  koju da kupi  :?

----------


## Inda_os

> A koju AS sad imate? Prijateljica ima Graco o+, sina od 6 mjeseci, 9.5 kg i 73 cm i tvrdi da više ne stane u nju. Kupila mu je novu, od 9-18, vozi ga u smjeru vožnje a mali jedva da se okreće s leđa na trbuh a kamoli nešto drugo :/ ...kaj da joj savjetujem  :?  koju da kupi  :?


Ma kako ne bi stao, moja na tu visinu ima još 3 kg više pa se još uvijek vozimo u graco 0+. Doduše, nije joj baš komotno ali bit će uskoro komotnije   :Wink:  
Moj joj je savjet da malca vrati u 0+. Ima tu negdje među snimkama chrash testova upravo situacija kad se dijete koje se ne podiže stavi u smjer vožnje, nek to pogleda   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bruni

thnx...reći ću joj (tj. već sam joj to i rekla), no nisam sigurna da će joj to biti opcija   :Sad:

----------


## Fish

> ma vjerujem ja vama, ali valjda postoji konkretno objasnjenje sto ce se to tocno desiti ako ostane protivno smjeru voznje nakon sto prijede tu tezinu?   eto, meni treba sve nacrtati...


Postoji, postoji! Na AS koja je montirana u suprotnom smjeru u sudaru djeluje dodatna rotaciona sila koje nema kad je montirana u smjeru vožnje. Nije detaljno objašnjenje, ali nadam se da je dovoljno. Ja sam sugerirala Bebe confort, ali ne iz iskustva, a to da drži do 13 kg meni je bilo super jer većina kombiniranih drži do 9 kg (dakle manje od 0+). Po meni je ipak veće zlo dijete kojem je glava još prevelika i preteška u odnosu na tijelo voziti u smjeru vožnje - možda pojačato fiksiranje naslonom prednjeg sjedala? Ovo ja sve pričam MOŽDA, nisam stručnjak nikakav, provjeri...

----------


## Monchou

Vezano uz nabavu HTS sjedalice, mi smo opet poceli razgovarati s HTSom o tome da postanemo uvoznici za Hrvatsku. Za par tjedana cemo znati vise, pa cu se javiti.

----------


## mario1970

> Vezano uz nabavu HTS sjedalice, mi smo opet poceli razgovarati s HTSom o tome da postanemo uvoznici za Hrvatsku. Za par tjedana cemo znati vise, pa cu se javiti.


Novi sam na ovom forumu. 
Planiram nabaviti HTS iZi Kid X1 ISOfix, pa me zanima da li ste što uspjeli dogovoriti s HTSom?
Da li je netko kupovao tu AS preko interneta i kakva su iskustva?

----------


## Monchou

Mario, imas p.p.

----------


## Ancica

> puhovi obožavaju smokve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ma vjerujem ja vama, ali valjda postoji konkretno objasnjenje sto ce se to tocno desiti ako ostane protivno smjeru voznje nakon sto prijede tu tezinu?   eto, meni treba sve nacrtati...
> 
> 
> Postoji, postoji! Na AS koja je montirana u suprotnom smjeru u sudaru djeluje dodatna rotaciona sila koje nema kad je montirana u smjeru vožnje. Nije detaljno objašnjenje, ali nadam se da je dovoljno.


Fishe je dobro objasnila.

U sudaru s udarcem sprijeda u vozilo (najcescem smjeru udarca i najpogibnijem) sve se krece prema naprijed (u bilo kojem sudaru, objekti u vozilu polijecu u smjeru udarca). 

Kako su autosjedalice fiksirane u prijelomu naslona i sjedala, u tom pokretu prema naprijed se pocnu rotirati, utiskivajuci se u sjedalo.

Opcenito je jedan od ciljeva dizajna (i odredbi standarda) da ta rotacija bude smanjena na najmanju mogucu mjeru.

Ali kod autosjedalica koje se postavljaju unazad je to od posebne vaznosti. Poanta ovih sjedalica je da, pri udarcu sprijeda u vozilo, u potpunosti podupru glavu, vrat i trup, rasporede sile duljinom naslona i minimaliziraju istezanje vrata. Glave male djece su izuzetno velike i teske (naspram ostatka tijela) a misici i ligamenti vrata te mozdano deblo (brain stem), dio koji spaja mozak i mozdinu, nerazvijeni.

Ako se sjedalica u kojoj je dijete vezano unazad prezarotira prema naprijed, glava, vrat i trup vise nisu podlozeni naslonom sjedalice (u kontekstu smjera sila koje djeluju na njih) i dolazi do istezanja vrata i mozdine.

Sto je dijete teze, to vrsi veci pritisak na naslon sjedalice u sudaru s udarcem sprijeda, to se sjedalica vise rotira.

Slicno se dogada u reboundu, odnosno povratnom rotiranju sjedalice nakon prvotnog prema naprijed. Sile su manje i drugacije djeluju na tijelo bebe, al svejedno.

Zato mozes vidjeti kod opisa sjedalice od Monchau da se kod njene AS ona mora dodatno ucvrstiti potpornom nogom (koja je testirana da izdrzi pritisak kod djeteta vece tezine) u sprjecavanju/minimaliziranju rotacije prema naprijed i dodatnim sidrenim trakama koje sprjecavaju rotiranje prema unazad.

----------


## Ancica

Nasla sam link na jos neke Wavo koje idu unazad s visom kilazom: http://www.mywavo.com/kindersitz/content/view/82/47/

----------


## masalo

Malo da se ubacim.
Imam malca popriličnih gabarita - 7,5 mjeseci, 10,5 kg, 74 cm; čvrsto sjedi i puže, ne diže se još. Mislili smo ga prebaciti iz PP 0+ u Maxi cosi Tobi (od starije seke) do kraja godine (obiteljska kombinatorika, seka treba novu AS jer je Tobi prerasla itd). Šta kažu stručnjaci, jel to prerano?
Hvala ma odgovoru, malac je stvarno ogroman, a meni i od početka nije draga ta PP (kupili s kolicima kao 3 u 1).

----------


## Juroslav

da bi malac mogao u AS grupe I, koja se okreće u smjeru vožnje, mora zadovoljiti minimalno dva kriterija: da ima barem 9 kila (to je zadovoljeno) i da se sam, uz pridržavanje za primjerice namještaj, diže na noge (to nije zadovoljeno)
osim navedenog preporuča se da bebač napuni godinu dana

dakle, dok se ne počne sam dizati, ne može u Tobicu (dizanje na noge je znak da je muskulatura dovoljno ojačala da može podnijeti neki sudar dok je u AS okrenutoj u smjeru vožnje)

----------


## masalo

Hvala puno na odgovoru, onda ćemo pričekati još malo!

----------


## triplemama

> A koju AS sad imate? Prijateljica ima Graco o+, sina od 6 mjeseci, 9.5 kg i 73 cm i tvrdi da više ne stane u nju. Kupila mu je novu, od 9-18, vozi ga u smjeru vožnje a mali jedva da se okreće s leđa na trbuh a kamoli nešto drugo :/ ...kaj da joj savjetujem  :?  koju da kupi  :?


Iako je kasno za odgovor bruni možda će poslužiti drugim roditeljima sa Graco 0+ AS. Ova AS ima ispod navlake stiroporni dio koji se vadi kod većeg djeteta (potvrdila Ančica) teko da veće dijete bolje stane i ima veći komfor.
Pogledajte slike
http://www.djeca.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=241

----------


## †vanesax

Kako da znam da li u moj auto može da se stavi as sa isofixom?
U mom gradu nemam prilike nigde da probam...

----------


## triplemama

> Kako da znam da li u moj auto može da se stavi as sa isofixom?
> U mom gradu nemam prilike nigde da probam...


Između naslonjača i sjedišta na zadnjoj klupi automobila imaju ovakve kukice. Mogu biti i malo zavučene pa uguraj prstiće  i provjeri.  :Wink:

----------


## †vanesax

thnx triple, izgleda da mi to ipak nemamo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

